# 67 gto coil springs.



## D-man313 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm in the midst of a rebuild of a 1967 gto. Complete frame off. We rebuilt the whole chassis(new bushings, new coils, bearings, seals etc.) 
Yesterday we lowered the body back on to the frame and bolted everything back down. When we put the car back up on the lift(2 post) the rear coils pretty much fell out of place. 

Should there be any type of retainer holding the springs at the top or bottom? We have the rubber cushions at the top but that's all I can find for the application. Is there something I'm missing? 

Thanks guys. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

No , it is held in once shocks are in , limits the travel .


----------



## D-man313 (Sep 4, 2014)

I should have mentioned the shocks are in. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

The bottom of each coil on my 1966 is bolted to a bracket on the rear end housing using a plate that goes inside the bottom coil. 1967 may be different, but I doubt it. 

Randy


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The '68 springs simply ride on the spring pedestal found welded on the axle, nothing to hold it on. It then fits up top into the pocket. As said earlier, the weight of the car compresses the spring and your shock is what becomes your travel limiter to maintain the spring in place.

I have also seen the coil spring plate as mentioned too. But it may indeed be a 1966 and earlier item, but not sure.

Did you get and exact sized factory coil spring? You may have gotten one that is shorter, but with a heavier coils -which will provide for a firmer and stiffer ride, ie handling. With aftermarket springs, they can be made many ways so you need to know what the actual factory spec is and then compare. Doesn't mean it won't work, just different ways to make a spring for different purposes. 

Did you get a spring designed to lower the car a few inches as many like that look on the GTO? That would also be the same as above, shorter than stock spring.

Next, correct shock? If you have one with too much travel, guess what? Yep, car will rise to high on the spring, ie a good bounce, and won't be limited in its travel and can drop out. So you should be able to insert your springs and jack the car up by the frame and observe the shock travel to ensure it stops at a point where the rear end is being lifted off the ground by the shocks at their full travel limit (just like changing a flat tire). If the rear axle remains on the ground and you can pull the springs out or move them greatly before the shocks are fully extended, then you will need different shocks to match your springs, or different springs to match your shocks.

Something is amiss, either coil springs, shocks, or both.


----------



## D-man313 (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw in opgi the 64-66 have the retainer. Haven't seen anything about a 67 having that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

67 has no spring retention, only gravity and the shocks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## D-man313 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok thanks guys. I'll just have to watch them when it goes on the lift. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

